# ReadyState check not working in IE11



## josechakkala (Dec 12, 2014)

I had automated an internal application (IE) in my company using excel macro. In the code i have used readystate property of the document object to determine whether the page is loaded or not. Now when I upgraded my IE to IE11, ready state function is not working. When googled came to know that property is removed from IE1 onwards. Not able to find any alternative for ready state. Requesting your help.

As the application is in my companys intranet, not possible to paste the URL.

Piece of code am referring to is updated below. In that ReqResWindow is the IE Object and DocObjReqRes is a document object.

Set DocObjReqRes = ReqResWindow.Document
Do
DocObjReqResReadyState = DocObjReqRes.ReadyState
Loop Until DocObjReqResReadyState = "complete"


----------



## puru.sve (Dec 12, 2014)

try this if it work .....

```
DoRepeatLoop
While DocObjReqResReadyState.Busy
        Application.Wait Now + TimeValue("0:00:1")
        GoTo DoRepeatLoop
    Wend
```


----------



## josechakkala (Dec 12, 2014)

But will readystate work in IE11?


----------



## puru.sve (Dec 15, 2014)

I believe you may refer this 

readyState property (Internet Explorer)


----------



## chetanmehra1989 (Dec 15, 2014)

puru.sve said:


> I believe you may refer this
> 
> readyState property (Internet Explorer)






do while ie.document.readystate= "Complete"
doevents
loop


----------



## TheEnergyMan (May 24, 2019)

Hi, I have found a solution to this, not sure if others would recommend it but i found that with some pages, when you log into a page, the *do until readystate_complete* doesn't work. I have used the below and it works perfectly, I hope it helps you and others looking for a solution!



*wait1:*
*On Error Resume Next*
*If htmldoc.getElementById("myaccountpage:filterForm:searchFilterText").placeholder <> "filter on bill, property, meter & spids" Then*
*Application.Wait (Now + TimeValue("00:00:01"))*
*DoEvents*
*GoTo wait1*
*End If*


to explain, it is looking for a certain element on the *loaded page(once you have logged in)*, and will keep looping until it finds it, it used the '*on error resume next*' function to bypass the error it throws up when it can't find the ID, it will only continue when it finds that ID (when the page has loaded)

to explain my dims:

*dim IE as internet explorer
dim htmldoc as HTMLDocument 
set htmldoc = ie.document *

i have used the 'get elementbyID but i'm sure it will work with getelementbyclassname or other get element functions. 

the *.placeholder* refers to text within text box HTML of that ID below: 

<input name="myaccountpage:filterForm:searchFilterText" id="myaccountpage:filterForm:searchFilterText" style="width: 40%;" onkeydown="if(event.keyCode==13){return false;}" type="text" <u="">* placeholder*="filter on bill, property, meter & spids">

I do hope my explanation helps others with this issue as i couldn't find a solid answer anywhere, I had to come up with this myself!


----------

